# Metroid V: Welche 3 Studios wären passend?



## linktheminstrel (22. Januar 2019)

*Metroid V: Welche 3 Studios wären passend?*

Ich bin ein Riesenfan des Subgenres Metroidvania, egal ob in 2- oder in 3d.
 Lieblingsserie ist der Ursprungtitel des Genres, Metroid. Das Lieblingsspiel der Reihe ist Fusion, der vierte Teil der Hauptreihe. 
Seit ner gefühlten Ewigkeit warte ich nun auf eine Fortsetzung tu Metroid IV. Nintendo bekommt aber den Arsch nicht hoch und nach dem mäßig erfolgreichen Remake des 2. Teils wird es wohl kein 2D-Metroid mehr geben. Ja, es kommt Prime 4 und ja, vielleicht aetzt man auch hiermit die Reihe fort. Das bezweifle ich aber, da es ja ansonsten Metroid V gewesen wäre, was man angekündigt hätte. 
Also hab' ich mir gedacht, wer denn das nächste Hauptmetroid entwickeln könnte, also passend wäre. Ich habe mal die Retro-Studios und auch Nintendo selbst, sowie Mercury Steam weggelassen und mir 3 Studios rausgesucht, die mMn passend dafür wären. Dazu schreibe ich, was ich mir denn in etwa von dem Studio erwarte.

1. Platinum Games
Ich verfolge die Arbeit der japaner seit Bayonetta, aber, da es sich ja um ehemalige Clover-Mitarbeiter handelt, weit darüber hinaus. Platinum selbst ist v. A. für bombastische Action bekannt. Aber einer der Directors hat mit devil may cry, resident evil 2 und okami gezeigt, dass er neben Bayonetta auch durchaus Action-Adventures designen kann. 
Für mich sollte es vom Spielprinzip wie nier automata und bayonetta auf schnelligkeit basieren und mit ner Riesenmenge an gigantischen Monstern aufwarten.
Vom Setting her will ich ne Raumkolonie der Föderation, die in der Zwischenzeit von Piraten überrannt wurde und sich im kompletten Chaos befindet. Samus steht zwischen den Fronten und liefert sich auf beiden Seiten heiße Gefechte.
Hier hätte ich gerne das Game nicht ganz unähnlich zu den 3rd person Passagen von other m, also mit 2.5D-Passagen, wie gesagt rasant und im Anime-Stil. 
Ich hoffe aber nicht, dass die Story allzu schräg wird. Hier sollte man eher klassisch bleiben. Hier ist mir isolation nicht wirklich wichtig, das hat mich schon bei other m nicht im geringsten gestört. Der Soundtrack sollte aber bombe werden. 

2.Rocksteady Games
Ich hätte genauso gerne, vielleicht sogar lieber, ein renomiertes westliches Studio für das nächste Metroid. Hier bietet sich Rocksteady mMn an, da sie schon ein sehr Ähnliches Spiel entwickelt haben. Mit Batman Arkham Asylum entstand einer der besten 3D-Vertreter des Genres Metroidvania. Aber auch andere Mechaniken wurden sehr gut umgesetzt. So nahm auch im Spiel um den Flattermann das Scannen, das sich durch Schächte bewegen und durch enge Korridore Flitzen eine große Rolle ein. Zudem ist Arkham Asylum ein Atmosphärisches Meisterwerk, wie damals ein Super Metroid (oder Fusion). 
Hier stelle ich mir gemächlicheres Gameplay mit schleichpassagen vor. V. A. am Anfang wird noch wenig wert auf Combat gelegt. Hier würde ich nen deutlich düsteren, ja fast schon nen Horror-Einschlag gut finden. Vielleicht wäre ne Rückkehr des Sa-x hier ne gute idee. Ein zufällig agierender Gegner, dem man eine ganze Weile nichts entgegenzusetzen hat, wie in Alien: isolation. 
Auf jedem fall hätte ich hier vom Spielaufbau gerne sowas wie in Fusion, also mit klaren Anweisungen, nem Zentralen Punkt und klar definierte Areale. NPC's darf es vereinzelt geben. 

3. Crystal Dynamics/Eidos Montreal
Das Studio, das schon lange für die Tomb-Raider-Spiele verantwortlich ist, hat zwar kein Metroidvania per se, aber ein von der Struktur nicht unähnliches printip entwickelt. Auch hier bekommt man neue Fähigkeiten, kann immer wieder in bekannten Gebieten neue kleine Abschnitte mit diesen freischalten und es gibt meist eine alte Zivilisation, die mittels Dokumenten erforscht werden kann.
Hier könnte ich mir perfekt vorstellen, wie Samus wieder mal gegen die Piraten kämpft, um ein Artefakt der Chozo zu bergen. Danach mischt sich auch hier die Föderation ein, und der Gegner wechselt. Hier könnte ich mir durchaus mehrere Charaktere vorstellen, die mit Samus quasi ne Art Rebellion gegen den korruptwn Part der Föderation gründen. 
Mir würde v. A. die filmreife Präsentation gefallen, da ich finde, dass Nintendo hier ein franchise braucht, das in Sachen Bombast mit den westlichen Marken mithalten kann, Metroid eignet sich mmn sehr gut. Wie gesagt kann ich mir hier in Sachen Gameplay durchaus Kreuzungen vorstellen. Mir würden Rätsel alla Shadow of the Tomb Raider in den Chozo-Tempeln auf jedem Fall gefallen. 

Wen könnt ihr euch als Entwickler vorstellen und was haltet ihr von den drei Studios, die ich vorgeschlagen habe?


----------

